# swell.gr : Opel Insignia Turbo Enhancement/Zaino Protection



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there guys and a Happy New Year.
Here's my last detail of 2011, an Opel Insignia Turbo for an Enhacement/Protection detail, booked in Swell.gr










Clay and readings:



















































Some 50/50's during the correction


































































Before and after correction:








































































































































































































































































After paint correction the necessary IPA whipedown followed, paint was glazed with Z-AIO , then 3 layers of ZFX 'ed Z-5, with Z-6 in between for some more gloss.
An a final wipedown of Z-8 Grand Finale the next day.

Windows and wheels were protected/sealed as well and tyres were dressed with Z-16

Final Shots after correction and LSP

















































































































































Shots under the sun:



























































































Thanks for watching and again happy new year!!!
:wave2:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Lovely correction pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job..reflections too..


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work and amazing reflections mike


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

great work there . what pad /compound did you use please .


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Fantastic job mike:argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome job!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic job Mike!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Really great job Mike :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Another top job Mike!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## medmania (Jun 28, 2011)

Perfect job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

toni said:


> Lovely correction pics, thanks for sharing!





tonyy said:


> Fantastic job..reflections too..





prokopas said:


> Great work and amazing reflections mike





dmpoyz said:


> Fantastic job mike:argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb:





Tazza said:


> Awesome job!





stefstef said:


> Fantastic job Mike!!





Racer said:


> Really great job Mike :thumb:





matzagrin said:


> Another top job Mike!





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.





medmania said:


> Perfect job, thanks for sharing.


Thank you guys for you kind comments.
Much appreciated :thumb:



happypostie said:


> great work there . what pad /compound did you use please .


Menzerna and Meguiars polishes with a various combination of pads.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great Mike, thanks for sharing! I think these look superb, much nicer than the equivalent Mondeo IMO!


----------



## skywards (Sep 6, 2011)

Wonderful job Mike!!:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Awesome job there Mike :thumb:

Keep up the great work buddy !

PS : Happy New Year !

Mario*


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

good job ;-)

and what a huge collection in your garage ;-)


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Looks great Mike, thanks for sharing! I think these look superb, much nicer than the equivalent Mondeo IMO!


Thanks :thumb:



skywards said:


> Wonderful job Mike!!:argie::argie::thumb:


Thanks mike 



Eurogloss said:


> *Awesome job there Mike :thumb:
> 
> Keep up the great work buddy !
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Mario and Happy New Year Buddy :wave:



fabiano said:


> good job ;-)
> 
> and what a huge collection in your garage ;-)


Thanks


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking turn around and reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

Supreme reflections and the flake pop is simply imense!
Good job as always Mike!


----------

